# another couple weeks...



## SMOK3R (Oct 4, 2009)

Gotta love the waiting game...  a few pictures just for the hell of it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2009)

I have 2 weeks too, but mine are outside :aok:

The most agonising wait is the last wait.

eace:


----------



## SMOK3R (Oct 4, 2009)

The best part is that I have been saying 2 more weeks for at least 3 weeks running.  Don't trust your breeder dang it!!! at least thats what my scope keeps telling me


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

me three~ mine are still white.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2009)

Trust your scope, not what someone typed on a seed description.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

those plants look awesome BTW...soo white!


----------



## SMOK3R (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks!   

Actually thank Nirv... I just make the roots bubble:hubba:


----------



## FUM (Oct 8, 2009)

Me four...Wait...wait...wait...It's well worth the wait.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2009)

trust the scope but a test nugget when cloudy can surprise somtimes.

with that said.... to the people who have grown their strain b4 you probably already know what your looking for.

i like a little early,
a little just right ,
and just a little late.


----------

